# Headphones for 4~4.5K



## TheLetterD (May 13, 2012)

Hello!
Im looking for the best headphones (Over OR On the Ear type) @4K (Can extend Budget to 4.5K if the deal is really good)
I basically listen to Hip Hop and at times A little Jazz.
Clarity should be good, Im not planning on using them at high volumes. Will be using them to watch Movies too.
Ill use them on my PC and my iPod Video(Now called the classic) 30GB

Skullcandy ones look good but Im not sure how great they sound.

Here are a few Ive shortlisted:
1.Sennheiser HD 439
2. Sennheiser PX 200-II Headphone
3. Sennheiser HD 215 II Headphone
4. Skullcandy S6GICZ-058 Over-the-ear Headphone
5. Skullcandy S6SKDY-129 Over-the-ear Headphone

Please Help!


----------



## rajnusker (May 13, 2012)

Koss PortaPro.


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2012)

^^ Which is definitely the best(I'm using it), but not available in India.

I'd suggest Sennheiser PX100 II, do not buy PX200 II, it has inline volume control which will cause artifacts after some time.


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

^ And you bought it from where? 
Ebay?


----------



## TheLetterD (May 14, 2012)

Its there on Flipkart but it says out of stock so 
Anyways, how much should I pay for the PX100 II?
And I know this sounds stupid but the look quite ugly :/
The Koss ones look friggin amazing!


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ And you bought it from where?
> Ebay?


F'n apple store, paid 4k for it, bought the only one in stock, out of stock now.



TheLetterD said:


> Its there on Flipkart but it says out of stock so
> Anyways, how much should I pay for the PX100 II?
> And I know this sounds stupid but the look quite ugly :/
> The Koss ones look friggin amazing!


About 3k for PX100 II, koss is slightly better but as I said, not available here.


----------

